# Left Sunglasses Black Rocks 4



## akblair (Apr 27, 2004)

I stupidly hung my Smith sun glasses at the camp of Black Rock 4 on a tree on August 21. They have a thick croakie that is red and blue and white. Just a shot in the dark if someone sees them. Thanks.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

I've lost soooooo many friggin pairs of sunglasses it's not even funny... well, I guess it's a little funny. Left my floral sunnies at the put in at Westwater... another pair in the hot springs... found a pair at the hot springs, then dropped them in C hole the very next day... left a pair on top of my car driving down the highway... ran over another pair.... thank goodness they're all just bunch of $5 Wal-Mart glasses... but still, if anyone sees 'em...


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

akblair we're at BR 4 this weekend. Will keep an eye out for them.


----------



## akblair (Apr 27, 2004)

Many Thanks! I have many sacrifices to the river gods! Maybe one day it will pay off! Have a great trip!


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry, no luck. Checked all around camp.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

One day, I'll die and go to River Heaven, where I will be reunited will all of my beloved sunglasses and I shall alternately wear them whilst I paddle into the sunset beside the ducks. Or something like that....


----------



## akblair (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks for checking!!! I am sure they have moved on to a new life!


----------

